#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Zondag den haag centraal in cafe 2 dames

## Zakaria1888

Ik zoek marokaanse dame zondag in denhaag station je was met een meisje in een cafe huiskamer was de naam, je zat tegenover mij met je vriendin met hoofdoek ze had volgens mij tablet in haar hand , jullie hadden taart bestelt jij had krullen en vol figuur  :Smilie:  nette truitje, kon me nummer niet geven shame :knipoog:

----------

